# images of desolution and solitude (ie wabi-sabi)



## camera obscura (Nov 3, 2010)

I first became interested in wabi-sabi through a study of the Japanese haiku. Wabi-sabi is the inherent beauty in states of decay and impermanence. It is supposed to evoke a feeling of melancholy and forlornness. With this in mind, here is my first attempt at wabi-sabi in photography. I can't help feeling that there is an insect-like quality to these shots, even though there are no bugs involved (at least that I can see). :mrgreen:

C&C is always welcome...











1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)

I understand the concept, but your focus seems to be lost? Literally, these are quite soft, we should be able to "feel" the wear and tear.no?


----------



## Chellie (Nov 3, 2010)

Now this is my kind of photography!  

I would push up the contrast on the first 2 pics. Pic 2 is by far my favorite but the focus in the top right hand corner is a bit soft. Still a great pic in my opinion.  Definitely one I would hang on my wall.

Pic 3 is too soft and it doesn't grab my attention.

Pic 4 looks out of focus and is not interesting.

Edited to change the number of my favorite pic as pointed out by Sisco.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)

Chellie said:


> Now this is my kind of photography!
> 
> I would push up the contrast on the first 2 pics. *Pic 3 is by far my favorite* but the focus in the top right hand corner is a bit soft. Still a great pic in my opinion.  *Definitely one I would hang on my wall.
> *
> ...



You are contradicitng yourself


----------



## camera obscura (Nov 3, 2010)

Sisco said:


> I understand the concept, but your focus seems to be lost? Literally, these are quite soft, we should be able to "feel" the wear and tear.no?


Thanks for the comment!

I believe I have the DOF screwed up. When I cropped these, I didn't crop dead center; I cropped random parts of the photo. So the parts you see are out of focus due to... my aperture? I didn't go higher than f/11 in #2. Would an aperture of f/22 help?



Chellie said:


> Now this is my kind of photography!
> 
> I would push up the contrast on the first 2 pics. Pic 3 is by far my favorite but the focus in the top right hand corner is a bit soft. Still a great pic in my opinion.  Definitely one I would hang on my wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment, but could you clarify what you mean? I'm comfused.


----------



## Chellie (Nov 4, 2010)

Sisco said:


> Chellie said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is my kind of photography!
> ...



My mistake Sisco, I meant to say pic number 2. Thanks so much for pointing it out to me!


----------



## Chellie (Nov 4, 2010)

camera obscura said:


> Chellie said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is my kind of photography!
> ...



I meant to say pic 2 is my favorite NOT pic 3.  Sorry about the typo. I hope that is all you are confused about!


----------



## KenC (Nov 4, 2010)

I like #2, even with the dof problem.  You could darken the two threads that come into the foreground in the lower right to make them less distracting.


----------

